# vnučky na zabití



## Emys

Někdy je to fakt těžký. Jak je matricida, patricida, infanticida a tak, jak by se to řeklo o vnučkách?


----------



## jazyk

Chceš překlad do latiny? Mohl bys zkusit _nepoticida_, které je dobře utvořené, ale nenašel jsem ho v žádném slovníku.


----------



## Emys

Já myslela, že nepot je synovec, viz nepotismus.


----------



## jazyk

_Nepos _označuje jak _synovce _tak _vnuka_, což přešlo do italštiny se slovem _nipote_ a do rumunštiny se slovem _nepot_.


----------



## bibax

Vnučka je latinsky _neptis_, _nepticula_.

Tedy _nepticida_.


----------



## jazyk

Nerozlišuje se pohlaví zabitého človeka ve slovech _regicida _a _infanticida_, tedy myslím se slovem nepoticida označujeme zabití člen mužského nebo ženského pohlaví.


----------

